# VFS Global - Issues with scheduling an appointment



## J&R

Hello everyone,

We submitted our application today, Sunday, which was successfully accepted. However, were not able to book an appointment with VFS Global in Los Angeles because it’s not recognizing our application number. Is there a delay in communication between the French Visa application and VFS Global? Has anyone come across this issue? Is there a different registration number that we are not aware of?

Any informing is much appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I would try again today (Monday) as it may be a matter of VFS having to have staff available to update the appointment schedule before you can book your appointment.


----------



## J&R

Thanks, Bev. I was able to schedule an appointment today. Yay!! 
I have one more question. The application is under my husband's name and it states that he intends to stay in France with me. My question is, do I have to apply for the visa as well? Or just my husband's application is enough for both of us? My husband thinks that I don't need, but I want to make sure that we are not going to run into problems at the time of the interview.

Again, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## BackinFrance

Unless you are an EU citizen, you both need visas.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I think it states on the VFS website somewhere that each of you will have to take an appointment to apply for a visa. Many folks here have reported that if you schedule your appointments either at the same time or in close proximity to each other, they will very often take you in together to process the paperwork (since you'll be relying to a certain extent on the same documents). But each of you will need a visa and each of you will need an appointment.


----------



## mohsel

I think it depends on the office staff themselves whether to accept both of you under single appointment or not, however the most important thing is that you both have to do an application such that on the appointment day, they can find both your dossiers...


----------



## J&R

Thank you all for the replies. I was able to make back to back appointments in Los Angeles for our interviews. Let's hope that all goes well and our visas are approved.


----------

